# Rockler Shelf Pin Drilling Jig (Review)



## carver1942

Thank you Brett for a good review. I will be building kitchen cabinets and your review of this jig is helpful to me.
regards
ED


----------



## whitebeast88

thanks for the review.i've looked at it before and will feel better about purchasing it when i need to make some more adjustable shelf's.


----------



## Brett1972

Your welcome guys! I would get it while it's on sale. It comes up every so often. Full price seems like a bit too much to spend for what it is but it does what it's is supposed to do and it's easy to use.


----------



## Woodmaster1

I have one and I think they are great for drilling shelf pin holes.


----------



## wbrisett

I bought one of these several years ago when I was building some bookcases for my daughter's room. I like how they now put some storage in the sides for the bits (my version doesn't have that so the bit gets moved around in the cubby space). Like you, I found this jig very useful and well thought out.


----------



## BGW

I own the same jig…worth the money for me, as well. Nice write up.


----------



## cutworm

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Kentuk55

Thnx for your review Brett.


----------



## jonah

Just a reminder that pegboard, which costs basically nothing, and a scrap of wood can make a super cheap substitute for this jig. Not as convenient, but a heck of a lot cheaper.


----------



## Artie623

I have one…. easy peasy right out of the box. Thumbs up !


----------

